# oblique drawings



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

hey guys the student has another question

in oblique drawings i was watching this tutorial and the man said oblique drawings are usually draw on a 45 degree angle and the measurements ie. 80 are cut in half so i would go out 40 instead is this correct??

and also in all the oblique drawings i saw the part that is draw on the 45 degree angle are always on the right is this nesscary can it be drawn on the left

Wolf


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, it is true for some oblique drawing techniques.



> Oblique drawing is also the crudest '3D' drawing method but the easiest to master. Oblique is not really a '3D' system but a 2 dimensional view of an object with 'forced depth'. One way to draw using an oblique view is to draw the side of the object you are looking at in two dimensions, i.e. flat, and then draw the other sides at an angle of 45 degrees, but instead of drawing the sides full size they are only drawn with half the depth creating 'forced depth' - adding an element of realism to the object. Even with this 'forced depth', oblique drawings look very unconvincing to the eye. For this reason oblique is rarely used by professional designer and engineers.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_projection


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

okay another question in this drawing im trying to do i am drawing a foundation wall (all the inside of it) and its showing theres bricks on the outside the side of the bricks is the front elevation and i saw in the guys video that its best too draw that first so i have the front elevation complete i know there is more on the side i have to add but do i have to add a 3d look to the bricks like add in the other dimension on a 45* angle 

im sorry i know its hard to understand as u cant see what im drawing off

Wolf


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you are drawing by hand, you could take a photo of it with a digital camera.


----------

